# 1965- 389- Weird Engine Noise



## wlbuckles (Apr 3, 2010)

Got a strange top end engine noise at about 2000 to 2500 rpm. Sounds like a high pitch rattle. I adjusted all the lifters. Sound still there. Any sound advice would be greatly appreciated. :confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Look for a loose nut or bolt on the engine, could be a washer, Also, look on top of the valley pan for nuts, bolts or washers that may have fallen thru the manifold.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, use a long screwdriver for a listening stick or a mechanic's stethascope to help pinpoint the noise. Is it a rotating noise or a resonating noise? Loose washers walking around on a bolt (as above), loose or cracked accessory brackets (check for cracks)/look for rust streaks indicating a cracked mount, etc....You'll find it.


----------

